# wildfires in southern california



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm sure you've seen on the news, there are fires throughout southern california. Its really bad here. The winds are so strong. Its really hard to breathe outside. There is a lot of smoke. We have everything closed up, but the smell is so strong we can smell it inside. The last I heard from Fay the fire was headed her way and they were expected to be evacuated sometime in the middle of the night. :smcry: This is all so, so scary. Please keep everyone here in your thoughts and prayers. Both people and animals are in danger. :smcry: 

Thank you.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Horrible isn't it ..

With the high winds, (it can actually blow you away) ... and the smokey air (cough, cough) ... we are about 15 minutes from the fires but last night as we were driving on the 405 we looked over to the canyon sides and it was a long huge bright orange burning trail - I've never seen anything like it.

Hope they can control it without any homes getting damaged.

A2Z must be closer than I am - hope she is ok.

Coming home last night on the freeway - there were many many fire truck on route south - we couldn't figure out why they were heading away from the direction of the fires - they must have been going to San Diego.

Hope Fay is ok


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I saw it on the Today Show this morning. How scary! And they said the winds are only supposed to get stronger the next couple of days! I hope they can control it somehow. rayer: rayer: Stay safe friends! :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am sending prayers out to all affected. Especially Fay, Sparky and all the fire fighters.

Please Dear Lord protect all living beings in the California Wild fire area......


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I have not seen national news in I don't know how long. I didn't realize the fires were blazing again. You said Fay was expecting to have to evacuate. I looked on the members map. Looks like Krystal lives in that same area? In fact, it looks like several members live in that general area. rayer: rayer: rayer: for them and their safety.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg, I've been so busy i didn't know it was happening :brownbag: I need to do some heavy praying. I hope Faye and the others are ok and they won't lose their homes


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi everyone, we are ok. last night was bad. I couldn't breathe and went to panic mode. spend most of the night in bathroom :smscare2: I wish I had some kind of relaxing pill . I stayed up until 1 or so and then went to bed with my clothes on. the problem is that they can not even fight it and it is getting closer. I might lose my power soon because the UPS I have at work keeps going on and off. yup I came to work. everyone is closed though near us. the smell is not as bad as last night but the fires are closer. it is at the place that I took sparkey for emergency. around that area. and coming down. the winds are bad until tomorrow. right now is it not too bad. my car was covered with ashes this morning. 

Please pray for everyone in CA. rayer: a lot of people are homeless now.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh pray-I don't blame you one bit for being scared! I am praying really hard that everyone stays safe!! rayer: Please be safe! We love ya'll!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

The fires are spreading rapidly. Last night we walked out to the ocean, and I could see flames leaping along to coast in Malibu. Our office in Carlsbad in closed today as well. Prayers for everyone!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just read about this online. I was so busy all weekend and didn't see the news or anything. :brownbag: 

Fay, Krystal...are y'all okay???? What about everyone else in CA??? Please update us!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Sure are thinking of you all -- Fay, Linus McDuff, Precious Paws, LennaBella, Krystal ... all of you and any others in the area. Stay safe and don't take any chances. Check in with us when you can and let us know how you are and if there is anything we can do for you. 

You know we're praying for everyone's safety.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg I will pray hard that everyone is safe rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
I did see the news last night and it looks so frightening, I do pray that the winds will slow down and it can be brought under control before any homes are lost. I also pray for the safety of every person and animal in the area rayer: rayer: rayer: Fay, Linus McDuff, Precious Paws, LennaBella, Krystal, A2Z and any others please be safe :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

When I read this I had chills going down my spine once again. Please everyone stay safe and let us know you are OK when you get a chance. 


rayer: Father please put your shield around all of our friends that are in harms way. Not only them Lord all of the living creatures that are in the path of this fire. Lord let them find comfort in knowing that we are all worried about them and will be praying for their safety. Thank You Father, 
In Jesus Precious Name,
Amen rayer:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I just came home from school....classes were cancelled for the rest of the day....the air here in La Jolla IS HORRIBLE!!!! It looks like the fires are going to hit right under us, but you never know with mother nature!!! We are like 10-15 miles from the fires....and we are in the middle of the smoke cloud! ITs horrible and so sad....Paul filled up on gas and we have water and food....all our windows are closed and praying that we will be fine! I am also going over to donate some of Mia's food bags that we stopped using over to a shelter for the pets...Please continue to pray for everyone here....


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> I just came home from school....classes were cancelled for the rest of the day....the air here in La Jolla IS HORRIBLE!!!! It looks like the fires are going to hit right under us, but you never know with mother nature!!! We are like 10-15 miles from the fires....and we are in the middle of the smoke cloud! ITs horrible and so sad....Paul filled up on gas and we have water and food....all our windows are closed and praying that we will be fine! I am also going over to donate some of Mia's food bags that we stopped using over to a shelter for the pets...Please continue to pray for everyone here....[/B]


Glad you checked in Krystal.  I will continue to pray for you and everyone else in CA. rayer: Stay safe. :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

My boss had to evacuate :new_shocked: Krystal I was going to go to la Jolla thinking it will be safe near beach but forget it. there is no way to go. I'm going to Coronado (south west ) if it gets close. at least there is water all around it. we did the same last time. my worry is that my hubby wont leave. news says that this fire will go all the way to the coast and then die in water , they just can not put it out. so no more san Diego :new_shocked: :new_shocked: I don't see any help coming this way, they are just talking about it. hope it is not like Katrina :new_shocked:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow-this is just scary! Peter has an Aunt & Uncle in San Diego-I haven't heard anything about them yet :new_shocked: I wish you would just get dumped on by rain right about now!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> My boss had to evacuate :new_shocked: Krystal I was going to go to la Jolla thinking it will be safe near beach but forget it. there is no way to go. I'm going to Coronado (south west ) if it gets close. at least there is water all around it. we did the same last time. my worry is that my hubby wont leave. news says that this fire will go all the way to the coast and then die in water , they just can not put it out. so no more san Diego :new_shocked: :new_shocked: I don't see any help coming this way, they are just talking about it. hope it is not like Katrina :new_shocked:[/B]


OMG Fay....I am SOOO scared!!! This is REALLY making me want to move back home!! I can handle floods up there, but fires!!!!!!!!! OMG I dont want to lose everything!!! I am praying so hard!! My bf is not even worried!! He is going to go to the gym in a little bit to work out!! Can you believe it!!! He is crazy!! I told him he needs to fill up my car while out....I cant let it burn just in case we have to leave!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> My boss had to evacuate :new_shocked: Krystal I was going to go to la Jolla thinking it will be safe near beach but forget it. there is no way to go. I'm going to Coronado (south west ) if it gets close. at least there is water all around it. we did the same last time. my worry is that my hubby wont leave. news says that this fire will go all the way to the coast and then die in water , they just can not put it out. so no more san Diego :new_shocked: :new_shocked: I don't see any help coming this way, they are just talking about it. hope it is not like Katrina :new_shocked:[/B]


It seems like there is no where to go in southern california. Everywhere is on fire. I keep thinking were going to have to go to las vegas or northern california.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I just heard on the news that the La Jolla winds have turned into a sea breeze so there is little chance that the Santa Anna wind will push the fire into La Jolla.....I hope mother nature agrees!!!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

this is horrible.. i had NO idea the fires were so bad.. i havent been listening to the news but i turned on the tv today and seems like that's all that's on... im close to Los Angeles but the fire isnt close enough to affecft where i'm at.. i'm praying that everyone stays safe!!!!!!


----------



## Younggle (May 18, 2007)

That's too bad there are big fire where you live. I'll pray for you and people and animals there.
:grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying for all involved near these horrible fires! And all of you please have your battery operated radios ready and NEW and EXTRA batteries. The winds changing can turn these fires on a dime so be sure to listen for the evacuations and if ordered.... don't hesitate! Be prepared ahead of time  and GO! 
In fact get your essentials packed and ready... I heard tomorrow winds to kick up again to high so please be ready and be safe!

Also... please keep checking in if you can so we know you're OK.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, school is cancelled at San Diego City College too--as well as for tomorrow. Luckily, I'm the only one in my family here in San Diego, so the only one I have to think about was Fendi. After class, I went home to bring her with me (to work) and I packed all essentials just in case. 

My family lives in Orange County, who is also effected by this wildfire, but luckily they're ok. 

Wishing everyone else well in this time of crisis....


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

> In fact get your essentials packed and ready... I heard tomorrow winds to kick up again to high so please be ready and be safe!
> 
> Also... please keep checking in if you can so we know you're OK.[/B]


Such good advice ... no trying to stick it out and fight it -- PLEASE.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I told my bf that as soon and I hear that La Jolla may be affected IM OUT OF HERE!!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry you all are going through this horror there in California. I saw that 250,000 were being evacuated! Where will everyone go? That many people evacuating at one time is a nightmare of Katrina proportions. So much destruction already.........

My brother in law lives in Malibu and his daughter and her family live in Santa Barbara. We haven't been able to get in touch with them and pray they are safe.

Don't do like so many did in Katrina........get out early. I will pray for your safety.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok I came home early and I am packing just in case. I look around and I have nothing valuable to take :huh: in the trunk I have sparkey's stroller, his crate and couple of pillows and his treats and no food yet. I cook for him so I don't even have dog food. I have patties in the freezer and I have some dog food in the freezer still but he always get sick on those but I'm taking some anyway. ok nothing else fits in my car. wish us luck. I only am worried about sparkey and he is sooooooo happy now that it looks like he is going for a ride. don't worry guys, we will live it's just the houses that are not making it. so far not too many people hurt like in Katrina. lot of homeless but not hurt.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I can't get over the winds we are having. What a mess. Trees are in the middle of the road :huh: 

Stay safe everyone. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gosh Fay please be safe, I will pray for all who are in this horror situation, I will pray for heavy rains to fall on the entire area and douse the fires rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
This must be so frightening for all in the area and also the animals too, what a totally heart wrenching situation  
Please all be safe rayer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Way to be prepared!! We'll all worry about ya'll through this whole ordeal :grouphug: Stay safe. That's probably good that Sparkey has no idea what's going on. At least he has humans to worry for him


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

prayers being sent your way :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Ooops, something happened to the last post

I'm wishing for everyone's safety. Hopefully the weather cooperates and the fire fighters are able to contain some of the fires.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

holy cr*p I hadn't realized it was so bad.

I'm in central california, if anybody needs a place to go with their malts, my house is open.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> I can't get over the winds we are having. What a mess. Trees are in the middle of the road :huh:
> 
> Stay safe everyone. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.[/B]


Deb, are you in that area too????


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm worried about you guys...please stay safe... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Prayers to everyone in the area. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

You must be so worried! My prayers go out to all of you!!! Stay safe.. rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=457828
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes we are. The nearest fire is 10-miles away, Steve told me. I haven't had the tv on. I really should pull myself together and keep up.

Many of my friends have already evacuated from the danger zones. 

I've been worried about my birdie, as poor air quality can do them in rather quickly. I turned on the air conditioning to filter some of this out. It's pretty bad. Billy has been sneezing up a storm. 

We are safe, and if it does get down to it, we will be off to Stacy's or Steve and Peg's. Whichever has less traffic.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=457898
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stay safe Deb....


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

rayer: rayer: I hope everyone down there stays safe. You are in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I heard about the fires, but I had no idea it was so bad. I'm praying that all of you stay safe and well.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

rayer: that you all are safe :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope all of you stay safe and that relief comes soon. :grouphug:

Please keep us updated that you're all okay.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I didn't realize some of you are close to those fires. This is awful. I feel for all those people who had to evacuate and lost their home. Please stay safe every body,


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

The fires are 10 minutes away - it's a big black haze outside ...

I had the windows open overnight and this morning I looked in the tub and it was dark brown soot - the more I washed the muddier it got.

The family room and kitchen floor we covered in dark brown soot as well..

I closed all the windows and put the air/con on. The kids will not be let out for play at school due to the air quality - it's really bad cough cough it's stinky and smelly ...

We may lose power tonight.

And I am fuming - our fires were Arson related ...

We are ok - will keep you all posted !!!

My black car is a shade of ash gray 

Even costco's buggies outside - the handles were covered in soot ...

thanks for the prayers guy - really appreciate it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

yes, Deb, I know you are overstressed right now but PLEASE DO keep yourself informed.. it sounds like this is not going to settle down soon. 
Please all of you that could be in harms way.... be ready to GO. Some have said things happened VERY QUICKLY! have your things ready to go.. remember if it becomes necessary there will be many others leaving also... traffic , detours, all can make leaving more challenging than "just going" have your plans at the ready!
Better to be all prepared or even leave and ensure safety .. if un-necessary ... so what... you'll be safe!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi all, we are still at the house. it is not bad now. air is good too , I think. but we are ready if we have to go. I have a major migraine though. so I will probably try to rest. except sparkey keeps dropping the ball to play fetch. so I don't know what to do about that. :blink: 

Lina , Deb, Krystal, Jamie, Nik, PreciousPaws and everyone else around here, I've been praying for all of you rayer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I continue to pray for you all! Oh, I just wish I lived a bit closer so I could offer my house. Please be safe all-you are all like family to me! :grouphug: :grouphug: 

And Fay-it's a time like this I feel bad I got you all those eggs for Sparkey to play fetch with :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Fay - I was worried about you, and all of our So. Cal. people and babies.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Everyone stay safe. :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am so glad that things are good....Mia wants to play too, but im trying to get her to sleep and lay down and drink lots of water!!! Our poor babies dont even know whats going on!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

To all of our Southern California family , Stay safe. we're praying for all of you :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm ashamed of myself because I hadn't heard about the fire, so all afternoon I've been listening to the news, my gosh I'm really worried about all of you. I'll be praying for you tonight and for days. Be safe.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry, I've been so consumed with other things today, I didn't realize the situation was this bad. We're inundated with rain and street flooding today - we were let go early from work. Please everyone in harm's way, if they even hint at evacuating please go. Property is just not worth staying to try to protect. Make sure you take insurance papers, bank records, birth certificates, medicines, vets records, pictures. Everything else can be replaced. You are all in my prayers. The firefighters too - two of my brothers are firefighters, so they hold a special place in my heart. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I just heard on the news the are sixteen fires here in southern california. The closest one to me is about seven miles as the crow flys. The air quality is really bad. The air outside is so smelly and thick. The news said the smoke from some of the fires about forty minutes from here is going to the ocean. We are between there and the ocean, so I'm guessing a lot of the smoke is from those fires. For now we are going to stay, but I'm going to start packing and we may leave in the morning. Thanks for all you kind words. Please stay safe. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> I'm so sorry, I've been so consumed with other things today, I didn't realize the situation was this bad. We're inundated with rain and street flooding today - we were let go early from work. Please everyone in harm's way, if they even hint at evacuating please go. Property is just not worth staying to try to protect.  Make sure you take insurance papers, bank records, birth certificates, medicines, vets records, pictures. Everything else can be replaced. You are all in my prayers. The firefighters too - two of my brothers are firefighters, so they hold a special place in my heart. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:[/B]


Great suggestion about the insurance papers, bank records & birth certificates. i wouldn't have thought of those. I've never been in a situation of having to prepare to evacuate.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> I'm so sorry, I've been so consumed with other things today, I didn't realize the situation was this bad. We're inundated with rain and street flooding today - we were let go early from work. Please everyone in harm's way, if they even hint at evacuating please go. Property is just not worth staying to try to protect. Make sure you take insurance papers, bank records, birth certificates, medicines, vets records, pictures. Everything else can be replaced. You are all in my prayers. The firefighters too - two of my brothers are firefighters, so they hold a special place in my heart. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:[/B]


I hope you're all doing ok! Sophie is absolutely right homes can be replaced, but people can't. A lot of people didn't understand that when they were told to leave for Katrina, but if you ask most of the people that decided to stay and survived Katrina they will tell you what a mistake it was and how they thought they were all going to die at any minute. So please evacuate if you have to & don't forget to take all the things Sophie mentioned as well as your passport, pet's vet records, medication, etc. You never know how long you'll be away from home when a disaster hits, but I hope it won't come to that. Make sure to have some type of identification on your pet so you can be reached if somehow you're separated. There are so many pets from Katrina that are still in shelters or were put to sleep. Please be safe! :grouphug:

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm having such a difficult time leaving here tonight. I'm truly worried about those of you out there where the fires are. Please be safe! I really would give anything for ya'll to be having the rain that we have had today, and it is still raining. Please, please check in when you can. I'll be anxious for news in the morning. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Please stay safe everyone :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Precious Paws, Deb, Lina, Fay, Krystal, Jamie, A2Z, Tina, and anyone else near the fires...

I know it's still a little early over there in So Calif, but I'm really anxious to hear how everyone is faring. I hope your night was uneventful. rayer: for your safety.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Precious Paws, Deb, Lina, Fay, Krystal, Jamie, A2Z, Tina, and anyone else near the fires...
> 
> I know it's still a little early over there in So Calif, but I'm really anxious to hear how everyone is faring. I hope your night was uneventful. rayer: for your safety.[/B]


Thanks Lynne

I am ok - the winds have died down .. it is a blue sky above us right now but the horizon all around us is a reddy black cloudy haze ..
Anyone heard from A2Z ? She is closer to the fires I think.
My husband washed down outside and boy the dark water that was washing off ..
Thanks for all your prayers and well wishes and concerns ?
Do you think we can start a rain dance ?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

[attachment=28544:fire8_b.jpg]

I copied these photos from the local newspaper - they are the exact image I have been seeing - this is the kind of shots I would have taken if my camera had co-operated ..
So close to the roads and homes !!

[attachment=28543:irvine.jpg]


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Lynn when I saw that first picture knowing that is what you are looking at my heart jumped into my throat. I am so worried about all of you. We are getting floods out hear that you guys need so very bad. 


rayer: Faye, Debbie, Linda, Krystal, A2Z Jamie, Tina, Precious Paws and everyone else please stay safe. You all will remain in my prayers. rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Unless a new fire starts around us, the kids and I are safe. I'm worried about a2z, as I believe she lives in Irvine.

I just got off the phone with my brother and SIL. They live in San Diego, and are surrounded by fires. My SIL named off, at least, 30 of our friends who have been evacuated. My SIL went to work yesterday, and was sent home. She's off for now. I sure hope they aren't evacuated. Where is everyone going to go? And how will they get there with so many freeways shut down?

Take care everyone. And be prepared.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=458301
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm o.k. We're closer to the 405 fwy and the fire is above the 5 fwy. So we're probably 8-10 miles away, thank goodness! We just have the dust and smoke. It's seeping into our condo so it's a little hard to breathe. I'm taking my claritin! Thanks for thinking of me...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so thankful you are ok Deb, and I pray everyone else remains safe too rayer: 
I really will pray that a2z is ok rayer: Do you think she may have family who could have moved her out? I pray that is the case rayer:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi everyone :grouphug: 
I slept good last night and got rid of my headache. sky is blue here too. just a little smoke smell. we are south of 56. my brother is right under it so he is in more danger. right now I am worried about Del Mar race track. all the horses and animals were evacuated to there and now they are in danger too I think. so many houses burnt in Rancho Santa Fe. that is where a lot of celebrities have homes. I think bill gates had one too. very rich area. 600 houses burnt there.

I was thinking that all the stores are probably empty. there is going to be a lot of shortage. I'm going to check it out tonight. my brother went to buy water and there was none. 

I feel safe for now  sparkey is fine too. he just loves it. I washed him and he keeps going out and rolling in ashes :smpullhair: 

thanks everyone, I'm glad to hear everyone else is ok too


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Glad to hear you ladies are all doing ok! :smheat: I will continue to pray for your safety! rayer: Sparkey-I can only imagine him rolling around in the ashes :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you to all of you for checking in ... please keep doing so. We need to hear from all of you so we know you're okay.

This must end!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: 

Keep safe everyone!!

and that Sparkey is being way to ornery - rolling in ashes!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Keep safe everyone, and we'll keep praying for rain.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Hi everyone :grouphug:
> I slept good last night and got rid of my headache. sky is blue here too. just a little smoke smell. we are south of 56. my brother is right under it so he is in more danger. right now I am worried about Del Mar race track. all the horses and animals were evacuated to there and now they are in danger too I think. so many houses burnt in Rancho Santa Fe. that is where a lot of celebrities have homes. I think bill gates had one too. very rich area. 600 houses burnt there.
> 
> I was thinking that all the stores are probably empty. there is going to be a lot of shortage. I'm going to check it out tonight. my brother went to buy water and there was none.
> ...


Shame about Rancho Santa Fe - those houses are all in the millions plus with huge acres for horses. My children's orthodontist lives there .. I hope everyone and their animals are taken to safety.
We had a house in Lomas Santa Fe - not too far from there ... the winds were calm but I think they are picking up a bit.
Although it's clear - the smell of smoke is around .. kinda hard on the breathing, as a2z said - it's seeping in somehow ... Fay - can you come up to Orange County to stock up on supplies .. let me know if I can help ... our backyard after being washed is ash free.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I hope everyones ok. Seems like the wind is calming down and the sky is blue today. I just got done hosing things down outside and boy is everything black. Thanks for the well wishes. :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I hope everyones ok. Seems like the wind is calming down and the sky is blue today. I just got done hosing things down outside and boy is everything black. Thanks for the well wishes. :grouphug:[/B]


 oh good :smheat: , I was about to pm you . looks like you are staying today. things are looking better here too


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=458415
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad things are better there. :grouphug: and Pets to Sparkey!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you, thank you all for checking in. I've been worried. I'll continue to pray that things will keep on getting better for you and yours.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Just checking in for an update - I'm so glad everyone is okay.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone for checking in. Please continue to do so. I know I feel so helpless for all of you except being able to keep the prayers going up. rayer:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

just updating everyone....

So far 221,000 acres have burned....and another fire started in La Jolla Indian Reservation...Its about 51 miles north of me, so I am not affected! Its north of Ramona, Escondito and the rest of the places which have been evacuated...


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad to hear everyone has checked in and is safe. :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

<a href="http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&msid=117631292961056724014.00043d21dedd02f5ae1f7&om=0&ll=33.765449,-117.504272&spn=1.867634,2.796021&z=8" target="_blank">[attachment=28559:foothill_2.jpg]

[attachment=28558:foothill_ranch.jpg]

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&amp....796021&z=8</a>

Fay and I are ok, we are both at work and chatting with each other on yahoo.

I have posted a map so you guys can get an idea of the crazy fires that are just popping up all over the place ...

And some photos of the houses that are so close to this ... we are not as close to this one but still it's about 15 minutes away !! .. look at those homes below


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Geeze, its so scary!!!

Scripps Ranch has been reopened to residents, and Del Mar Heights has as well....


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> <a href="http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&msid=117631292961056724014.00043d21dedd02f5ae1f7&om=0&ll=33.765449,-117.504272&spn=1.867634,2.796021&z=8" target="_blank">[attachment=28559:foothill_2.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=28558:foothill_ranch.jpg]
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that map. It's a good way to figure out where all of the fires are at. Where is Malibu on the map?? I thought I heard there are fires there too.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=458505
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind...I see it now.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

UPDATE!!!


SDSU campus has been closed through Saturday...


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*I am a native San Diego girl and I grew up in San Diego. Almost all my family...brother, aunts, uncles, cousins, and friends live there. Just about everyone has been evacuated to somewhere else in town. :shocked: I owned a condo in San Diego that my mom lived in (in Rancho Bernardo) until three years ago. My brother called me this morning and said he is watching our beloved hometown go up in smoke. :bysmilie: Well, I am sure not quite of that....but it certainly must feel that way. My love and prayers to each member here that is a San Diegan that you will be safe and homes spared. :grouphug:

I am in N. California and yesterday the news was sporatic at best. Thank goodness for computers as I found a live feed here:
http://www.nbcsandiego.com/videostream/11724377/detail.html

and news here:
http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/index.html 

Those of you that can keep posting updates please do....it helps us that are in search of news. :grouphug: *


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

You can watch live feed here:

Watch live feed of San Diego Fires


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Thanks Krystal. I am on pins and needles for everyone there.
((((Hugs))))
carole*


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

youre welcome.....thats the station I have been watching since yesterday!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg, that's terribly frightening. :smcry: i hope everyone is safe and sound, and stays that way! 



:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

A new fire just started near Camp Pendleton Marine base .. they are saying that they are not too close to the place for it to be dangerous but I feel for those women who live on the base with their children while their husbands are in Iraq .. 

What is going on with the world ? War, Floods, Fires, Earthquakes, tornados, tsunamis ... some of these words we never heard growing up .. It just upsets me too much.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have continued to have all you close to these fires in my prayers that you keep safe.. I did a quick look ups of "updates" and think we have a few missing?.. that haven't 'checked -in" ? I don't see Deb and I think threw at least two - 3 others who haven't touched base. Praying they are OK... good chance there are power outtages.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I've been watching this on the news..how scary!!!!

Sending good thoughts to all that live there....be safe! :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm praying for everyones' safety, pets and animal included. These poor people are going to need our help monetarily. I'm praying for rain.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

The closest fire to me (Harris Fire) is 7.5 miles away and last I heard it's only 5% contained. Should I worry?? (I've been for the past 48 hours!)


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> The closest fire to me (Harris Fire) is 7.5 miles away and last I heard it's only 5% contained. Should I worry?? (I've been for the past 48 hours!)[/B]


Are you ok? How is Fendi? I'm not sure where the Harris fire is. I don't blame you for being worried, I am too. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Our administrator from our diabetes board ( and my friend) had to evacuate... and is in a pet-friendly hotel near Frezno I think she said. She is from Chula Vista .. The fire, she said, was only 1/2 mile from her home... and 'zero' contained. Her son is a San Diego police officer and has been working long hours.. 
Please pray he is kept safe as well as both their homes. 
She said when they left only one freeway was open... bumper to bumper traffic... going 5-10 mph.

So.... any of you in harms way... please take the 'better safe than sorry' route! Don't wait till last minute... get yourselves and your pooches and any other pets out of there and allow time due to heavy trafficed 'migration'. 

I did get a note from Deb regarding my sister. I thought the fires were not so far away from her last night? 

Many of you know better than I at this point if all our California people have checked in and ok. Anyone not heard from?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Our administrator from our diabetes board ( and my friend) had to evacuate... and is in a pet-friendly hotel near Frezno I think she said. She is from Chula Vista .. The fire, she said, was only 1/2 mile from her home... and 'zero' contained. Her son is a San Diego police officer and has been working long hours..
> Please pray he is kept safe as well as both their homes.
> She said when they left only one freeway was open... bumper to bumper traffic... going 5-10 mph.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty close to fresno, if your friend needs anything. (45 min away) How truly horrifying


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> The closest fire to me (Harris Fire) is 7.5 miles away and last I heard it's only 5% contained. Should I worry?? (I've been for the past 48 hours!)[/B]


Here is another google map. you can zoom real close to your street and see where the fire is. believe me 5% is much better than 0% ,I think the numbers are going up. but still keep watching the news. :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow, thanks for that map Fay...There is only 7 miles between the two fires and they are afraid they will connect...If they do happen to connect there will be no more San Diego if they cant kill it!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:new_shocked: don't scare me :w00t: , I was just beginning to relax  lets hope they don't connect :new_shocked:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> :new_shocked: don't scare me :w00t: , I was just beginning to relax  lets hope they don't connect :new_shocked:[/B]


LOL, Im not trying to scare you, but thats what my bf told me....he said he heard it on the news.....Although I would love to relax, its so hard to when these fires are still going....it sounds like things are looking up, but you never know when the winds will decide to pick up again...we saw this last night!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so worried aboout all of you. Years ago I was in a fire storm, it's amazine how fast these fires can go. Please pack things you have to have and put them close to your cars. When it happened to me I had less then 30 min. to leave. It's better to be on the safe side. I am praying like crazy for all of you, I'm so worried.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

There is no other way to describe this situation than horrific, I will continue to pray for all our friends and everyone in the areas effectd. Please all stay safe rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

The news says that the fires are going east...so Fay and I are ok...I hope the winds dont pick up and come this way!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Y'all are freaking me out. :smpullhair: I'm not familiar with how these fires move and their unpredictability, but I know waiting until the last minute to evacuate for Katrina and getting stuck in traffic for 24 hours from New Orleans to Oxford MS was no fun. So please stayed tuned to your news and get out in enough time. Prayers, prayers, and more prayers.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*I heard there was a number you could call to see if your home was on the damaged or destroyed list of homes. Does anyone have that to share. I have a few friends down in San Diego that are looking for that number.
TY*


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

This reporter is reporting about his own home that burned down. Very sad.  


http://www.cbs2.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=458595
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&amp...mp;source=embed

Here is one with all of California ... hope everyone is well we still have not heard from all the the Cali people.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I have continued to have all you close to these fires in my prayers that you keep safe.. I did a quick look ups of "updates" and think we have a few missing?.. that haven't 'checked -in" ? I don't see Deb and I think threw at least two - 3 others who haven't touched base. Praying they are OK... good chance there are power outtages.[/B]



Teri ~ The kids, and I, are at a safe distance. It's not likely for us to be affected, other than the smoke. I am prepared though. I did it for you :wub: and the doggies. Thanks for clearing the "fog". We love you dearly. :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I believe you dial 511, but I am not sure...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> *I heard there was a number you could call to see if your home was on the damaged or destroyed list of homes. Does anyone have that to share. I have a few friends down in San Diego that are looking for that number.
> TY*[/B]



My laptop is messed up right now, the address bar is missing, so I cannot copy the link. But if you google "San Diego Fires Information", you will see a link that actually lists the houses. It also has phone numbers to call.

Sorry I can't see the link. Let me know if you have trouble.

My family is also in San Diego, and it's pretty bad. Most of the city seems to be shut down right now.

Prayers will continue.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=458704
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thank you so much :grouphug: 
http://www.sandiego.gov/newsflash/firealert.shtml
1-619-570-1070 for anyone looking for the number. My cousin called it and it was busy for quite awhile but was finally able to get through to find out my aunt's home and hers (Ramona area) was not damaged or destroyed. YAH
Praying all fair as well. 
~carole~:grouphug: *


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I had been worrying about Peter's Aunt & Uncle too-this is the response we got via e-mail. He is a Presbyterian Minister in San Diego. I still pray that everyone stays safe! It's scary how things can change so suddenly rayer: :

Thanks for your calls and e-mails. So far, we are OK. If you "Google"
> the subject 'San Diego Fires," you'll get a more comprehensive update than 
> I
> can give you.
> As I write, Joan is packing photos and getting ready to load up our 
> cars
> if we need to leave. I think we've got some time before we're in any
> danger. But packing stuff keeps Joan busy and I think that's important 
> for
> the present. We have taken pictures of every room in our house, every
> closet, china cabinet, kitchen cupboards, etc. just in case. We've taken
> these before but today's pictures will be current.
> Smoke is everywhere in our city Fires are growing. Over 300,000 
> people
> have been evacuated and hundreds of homes have been destroyed.
> Our immediate neighborhood is OK right now. That status can change in
> an instant, due to flying embers and high winds. Right now, wind is not
> affecting our immediate neighborhood, but winds are expected to be strong
> once again in our city and county. Yesterday, they gusted up to 65 mph.
> Today is supposed to be a very dangerous day!
> I will pack the Chinese ting, my computer, medicines, insurance and
> house papers and a few clothes. Everything else is replaceable. An
> experience like this provides new perspective as to what matters.
> That's all I know at the moment. If anything changes, I will let you
> know. Thanks, again, for your concern and prayers.
>
> Love,
> Harvey


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I was very sorry to hear of the fires over there , I hope people stay safe :grouphug: . Sarah


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am glad that Peters family is fine Gena!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

thinking about all of you tonight, I'll have you in my prayers


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> thinking about all of you tonight, I'll have you in my prayers[/B]



Thank you again all - it's nice to come here and read the genuinely caring messages.

My husband came home and said that it was a red burning mess at the end of El Toro Road - it's way up in the canyon's but there are alot of home there - it's about 20 minutes away from us. I can hear helicopeters ... after watching the news I started getting upset .. although we are not so close it's scarey knowing it's few suburbs away.

I went camping up there with my daughters girl scout troop back in April - it was so scenic and different - you'd never guess you were about 10 minutes away from booming sub-divisions.

We are closer to the ocean but what good is that ?- a few years ago alot of Laguna Beach burnt down.

My husband keeps saying it's won't come close to us, but I have put together our important papers in one folder just incase. 

I washed down the house, front and back - ew you should have seen the water .. the window screens had a film on them ..

I will keep you guys posted - has Fay been on tonight ?


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*since I am reading on sm I really see how close things that I just hear about on the news, are to people and their lives.

I'm following the fires on the german news and just hope you all who are living close, will be fine and you families and personal goods will be ok.!

all the best for you

regards
schnuppe*


----------



## Bo-Bo's Mom (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope you are all safe and please know you are constantly in my thoughts and prayers. My heart goes out to all of you :grouphug: .


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

The Boyz, Bob and Marsha in Michigan praying all our SM family will be safe. rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are still going out to our SM friends and also all who are in the fire struck areas rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 
This truly brings back some very sad memories as I recall Ash Wednesday in Australia where fires like this burned from South Australia through to other states destroying homes and taking many lives in it's horrific path.
My older brother was a volunteer fire fighter at the time and was out there trying to help avoid the fires engulfing his neighborhood and his own home. Fortunately his home was saved but many were lost  
Please know I am thinking of you all at this frightening time, and please be safe everyone :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Watching the Today Show this morning with interviews of people who lost everything-just had me in tears. I'm so glad everyone here is safe right now :grouphug: The devastation is just astronomical! :bysmilie: 

Stay safe everyone. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Please stay safe..sending prayers your way....


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Still sending thoughts and prayers to everyone. Please stay safe. 
:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

this is just awful. what is going on with the world? I hope everyone stays safe :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

After reading all these posts, it sounds like everyone seems to be safe so far. Thank god. 
It's all we've been watching on TV - the husband's daughter lives in San Marcos (San Diego County) She's been busy transporting horses to safer areas with her horse trailer. She's done this for other fires too.

I hope everyone remains safe, this is so scary!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

good morning , well guys your praying worked again for me and I want to thank you all. I think the danger is over for me but now I am really sad when I am sitting home and I see people that are in the shelter with no house to go to  and all the fire fighters that haven't slept or eat for 3 days  

we can't see today show or any other show here. they keep showing old fires now on local news and just repeating what they say. 

anyway I hate it here. I want to move. I doubt if I can ever sell my house now. I mean who wants to move here now? we are having big fires every 3 or 4 years. just not worth it. and we have no snow :smcry:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> good morning , well guys your praying worked again for me and I want to thank you all. I think the danger is over for me but now I am really sad when I am sitting home and I see people that are in the shelter with no house to go to  and all the fire fighters that haven't slept or eat for 3 days
> 
> we can't see today show or any other show here. they keep showing old fires now on local news and just repeating what they say.
> 
> anyway I hate it here. I want to move. I doubt if I can ever sell my house now. I mean who wants to move here now? we are having big fires every 3 or 4 years. just not worth it. and we have no snow :smcry:[/B]


Awwww Fay, I am so sorry :grouphug: but you would be amazed at who would buy your house, some people don't think about the what ifs and you may get a nice surprise if you did decide to sell and move.
I heard on the news this morning that they have arrested a guy for lighting fires, they should drop that sick bast**d right in the middle with a squirt gun to save himself :smmadder: 

Has anyone heard from or how a2z is faring? I pray she and her baby are safe rayer: rayer:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> good morning , well guys your praying worked again for me and I want to thank you all. I think the danger is over for me but now I am really sad when I am sitting home and I see people that are in the shelter with no house to go to  and all the fire fighters that haven't slept or eat for 3 days
> 
> we can't see today show or any other show here. they keep showing old fires now on local news and just repeating what they say.
> 
> anyway I hate it here. I want to move. I doubt if I can ever sell my house now. I mean who wants to move here now? we are having big fires every 3 or 4 years. just not worth it. and we have no snow :smcry:[/B]


 :grouphug: :grouphug: 

I have a friend who is helping fight the fires. He has been out there since day 1! Please pray for our men in uniform out there fighting the fires to save families homes....


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Krystal I read your post and got chills. We have so many that risk their lives to save others. What a wondeful country we live in. 

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I pray for everyone in the shelters and the firefighters battlling the blazes! rayer: 

Fay, I have no objection with you and the Spark man moving here. We have plenty of snow!! :biggrin: And I agree-if you're really not happy there, someone will buy your home! Lots of people want to live in CA!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

It is a wonderful country we live in. And San Diego county has really pulled together to help out all families who lost their homes or had to evacuate. It is so nice to hear the news tell us that a bunch of evacuation centers have enough food and supplies. These fires could have easily turned into a Katrina but everyone followed directions and it all went so smoothly. 

Thanks for all your prayers. The fires seem to be spreading north a little, but it looks like they have then more under control. But this is far from over. There are hundreds of families who lost everything. In so many ways this is only the begining.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh I am praying for all who have lost everything and who are in shelters and also for those who are so selflessly out there risking life and limb to try to save homes and lives, they are truly very brave and wonderful people rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I would also like to add how very proud I am of So Cal. Especially San Diego. The way this was handled showed alot of class. The Red Cross was better prepared, after learning from the Katrina disaster. 

I would like nothing better than to move back to San Diego. Maybe I'll buy your house, Fay


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

There you go Fay!! :biggrin: 



> I would also like to add how very proud I am of So Cal. Especially San Diego. The way this was handled showed alot of class. The Red Cross was better prepared, after learning from the Katrina disaster.
> 
> I would like nothing better than to move back to San Diego. Maybe I'll buy your house, Fay [/B]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I would like nothing better than to move back to San Diego. Maybe I'll buy your house, Fay [/B]


 ok SOLD :chili:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=459069
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Fay that seemed easy enough... :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i am so glad that everyone on sm is faring well through this.. i feel sooooo horrible for the thousands of people that's lost their homes. 

i can't believe that anyone would intentionally set a fire... and that **** meant to set a huge one since he set it in three different spots.... look at how many lives he's ruined... homes lost, firefighter lives in danger, and all the poor defenseless animals..... i really hope they stick it to this guy....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone for checking in. Continuing prayers and positive thoughts to all of you.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you all for your well wishes. My area has gotten better.

I feel so bad for the people who were killed and their families and also for the many people who lost their homes. I also feel so bad for the animals that were affected.

Everyone, Please take care. :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Well here I am ... cough cough .. as Krystal said - the fires are going north which is where I am ... this is sooo sick that some idiot douced areas with gasoline and set them alight on purpose.

I have haze all around me with 2 larger fires burning about 20 minutes away and one near Camp Pendleton 20 minutes south .. so I am surrounded by these fires - not close to me but enough to smell and inhale it all.

Gov. Arnold Swartzenegger came to the shelter at El Toro High school today, he's actually been really good touring the areas - it took the PRez 3 days to send help. Cali is doing a marvelous job, I heard even the Westfield Mall in San diego was even taking animals .. wow !!!

There are many huge acres on fire and people own horses and llamas .. so they are trying to get the animals out.

I just spoke to my neighbour and her parents evacutated their home in Temecula/Fallbrook - she told me they think they have lost their home entirely but won't be allowed there till Friday - I mean the whole house they are saying has gone :bysmilie: 

On a stranger note: ... I was driving amongst this haze and in the middle median strip - my own city was hanging Xmas lights (yes in October) on the trees along the whole median on one road.. I am talking Cherry pickers with council workers decorated the trees ... how crazy is that ???

Second note: I had a speeding ticket back in July - I was barely coming out of my subdivision onto the main road, my car barely made it into 2nd gear and I had to stop for a traffic light .. hadn't even gone 500 feet. I looked in my side mirror and there was a motorcycle cop with it's lights flashing ...I pulled over into the shopping centre .. he follows me - accuses me of doing 62 in a 45 zone ... I hadn't even kicked speed yet ???

So I pleaded not guilty and today was my court day ... as I pulled into the court house - he was pulling in before me on his bike - (I was hoping he had more important things to do today with Arnold visiting) ... nope my luck !!!

So there were about 20 people there - only 3 officers .. one by one they took roll call - the cops that were not there - their offenders got dissmissed and went home with a refund ... my turn - the officer started telling the judge I was coming down the main road 1/2 a mile from where I really was .. top of the hill down .. the judge asked all kinds of questions about his experience with the laser, when it was last calibrated, how it was functioning at the time ... he asked me if I had anything to ask the officer ... I said - you saw me at Lalin .. he said yes ... I said I was 1/2 mile down from there on a curve - you couldn't possible see me ...

The judge believed him ... sooo stupid - I was so angry - I walked out with the officer and said - you know where I live and I was leaving my home - he says - you don't have proof that you were leaving from your home - you could have been driving back from somewhere .. what an idiot - I was so mad - I told him I could be doing something more productive for those effected in the fire, but I am here - he goes - me too .. but you supbeoned me ...

P.S. I volunteer for a non-profit relief effort ... 

No pity !!!

I wish he was there greeting Arnold instead of coming to court !!!

So I was slammed $145 plus 1 point - which I had to pay before I went to court anyway. All for something I did not do ... :smmadder:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am really sorry for all of you in the affected areas. We've been following the news about the fires and know the sort of straits that these people are in. I feel sorry for all the folks who have to now deal with FEMA but hopefully they are more organized now.

I think that you'll be able to count on people in the south to come to your aid, after we got so much help in Katrina. I never thought I'd say this, but I'll take our hurricanes any day over fires. I just don't think I could stand it.....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I am really sorry for all of you in the affected areas. We've been following the news about the fires and know the sort of straits that these people are in. I feel sorry for all the folks who have to now deal with FEMA but hopefully they are more organized now.
> 
> I think that you'll be able to count on people in the south to come to your aid, after we got so much help in Katrina. I never thought I'd say this, but I'll take our hurricanes any day over fires. I just don't think I could stand it.....[/B]



Yep, when Katrina hit, it was devasting for all involved. The U.S. has learned much from this disaster. And is more prepaired. Those in the South, would be here in a heart beat. I'm sorry we all had to learn from their pain and suffering.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It's great to see how people can come together, even though it's for such awful situations. There are so many good-hearted people out there :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I am really sorry for all of you in the affected areas. We've been following the news about the fires and know the sort of straits that these people are in. I feel sorry for all the folks who have to now deal with FEMA but hopefully they are more organized now.
> 
> I think that you'll be able to count on people in the south to come to your aid, after we got so much help in Katrina. I never thought I'd say this, but I'll take our hurricanes any day over fires. I just don't think I could stand it.....[/B]


I agree with you so very much. We were not hit like Katrina but were hit pretty hard by Ivan. I am in hiigh hopes that FEMA has gotten the kinks (if that is what we want to call them) worked out. 

I also agree about the hurricanes, I would much rather deal with them over the fires or even tornado's . At least we can prepare. 

Thank you everyone for checking in and letting us all know that you are OK. 

Prayers still coming for each and every one of you, the fire fighters, the animals and the wildlife. 
:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

my heart goes out to every one of you affected by these fires. or even potentially affected. or know someone who is or MAY be affected. nature is sure one crazy b-word to NOT mess with. living thru several hurricanes in FL, fires in FL, i see the potential for insanity. people who leave at the earliest sign of "some" damage and those who won't leave because "ain't nothing ever happened before when we been evacuated..." :smilie_tischkante: 

and me, i'm absolutely captivated by fire. i could sit and watch fire/flames for days on end. it's so mesmerizing to me, and it's because i know how powerful it can be. how dangerous a small flame from a tiny match...the devastation it can turn into in seconds.... i should probably seek help for it, too :wacko1: 

i can't imagine the losses people will endure. katrina was enough of a b-word. 

there aren't words strong enough in the english language for this idiot who set these fires. anyone with fluency in other languages that can offer suggestions?

all i know about a lot of these areas (my CA geography is bad, bad, bad... i know SD is at the bottom and SF is nearer to the top, LA is closer to SD than it is to SF...anything else is a crapshoot) is that Rancho Santa Fe...isn't that where the Heaven's Gate "event" occured 10+ yrs ago? i need better city references.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I hope all of you will be safe. This is just so bad that is it is hard to even believe this could be happening. Unfortunately it is, though. I hope and pray for everyone's safety. rayer:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Still keeping all of you in CA in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> my heart goes out to every one of you affected by these fires. or even potentially affected. or know someone who is or MAY be affected. nature is sure one crazy b-word to NOT mess with. living thru several hurricanes in FL, fires in FL, i see the potential for insanity. people who leave at the earliest sign of "some" damage and those who won't leave because "ain't nothing ever happened before when we been evacuated..." :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> and me, i'm absolutely captivated by fire. i could sit and watch fire/flames for days on end. it's so mesmerizing to me, and it's because i know how powerful it can be. how dangerous a small flame from a tiny match...the devastation it can turn into in seconds.... i should probably seek help for it, too :wacko1:
> 
> ...



Ann Marie ~ I forgot about the Heaven's Gete Suicides. That was strange. And, yes, it was Rancho Sante Fe. What a "flash back". 

Northern California is 500-miles away. They are not affected by any of the fires. 

Billy wants you to come back. He said, "We have a fireplace".


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

MSNBC had a photo on their website of a whole block of houses that had burned, yet one house in the upper left of the photo seemed fine. I don't understand how that happens? This whole fire thing is so foreign to me and to think that it could have been arson is simply unbelievable. I am thankful that the loss of life has not been awful - yet.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

It's getting worse around here ..

We just got relayed messages that the whole school district will be closed - two suburbs are in direct danger of the fires ... San Clemente and Rancho Santa Margarita and the school district just doesn't want the risk of evacuating these huge schools .. plus the air quality is so bad the kids have been indoor for the past 3 days - no outside activities ..

And still they (the city) has time to put Xmas lights up ... geezzzzz

Please pray that these two fires are under control.

As I said before - our friends lost their avocado farm with their home on the property. They aren't even allowed back in until Friday but they were told it's gone ...

People are walking around with medical masks - it's horrible to breath.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh no, I'm sorry Lina about your friend, also you are getting our fire now. they are all blowing your way :new_shocked: I had to wear a mask too a few times. after this is over I am buying some things for the next time. There are a lot of fire fighters working now and I'm sure they can put it out before it gets to you rayer: the weather is real good here now. no smoke at all, or maybe I am used to it.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm praying for you all, please stay safe


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

The wildfire that is 15 minutes away has gotten worse over night - yesterday it was 50% contained now it's down to 30%

It's terrible outside and as I mentioned, all schools in our district have shut down so the kids are home - I feel safer this way, imagine trying to evacuate these children, especially as one's high school has 3,000 kids.

I'm glad Fay and Krystal are ok now ..  

I just want this to end .... I feel for the poor firefighters - the must be exhausted by now - they are working 24 hours on 24 hours off but the off doesn't last that long ..

The fires have spread to the Cleveland National Forest - so it means it's now a federal crime for the jerk that started this !! :angry: 

Although we are not that close, the noise of the helicopters kept me up most of the night ...

Please pray more - the people out here need it ...

I asked for a rain dance .... let's go !!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: 

On the Today Show this morning they were showing a fire tornado in Oceanside-how SCARY!!! I continue to pray for everyone's safety-my heart goes out to everyone affected by these fires :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> The judge believed him ... sooo stupid - I was so angry -
> 
> So I was slammed $145 plus 1 point - which I had to pay before I went to court anyway. All for something I did not do ... :smmadder:[/B]



What a complete jerk that cop was!!!! 

The last time I saw the news, I thought they were finally getting a handle on some of the fires - OMG these wild fires are so horrible! I'm praying for an end to all this and no more damage or deaths.

If I could send our rain out to you guys....I'd do it.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=459177
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Ditto* 

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

rayer: Just wanted to let all of you know that I've been praying too.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I think this sign says it all from those who lost their homes ...

I just remembered that there are a couple of breeders that are right in the area of the fires. Lynda Podgurski (Shanlyn) is in Fallbrook - that's where our friends lost their home and their Avacado farm. I hope she is safe as well as her babies.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=457757
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*agreed thanks for the update krystal!.....glad to hear people are as safe as they can be at this point in time...my brother just called from san jose to let me know they had an earthquake last night [everyone's alright] so I hope everyone else that lives there is ok too........I'll be sending out my powerful prayers to CA tonight! :innocent: rayer: :grouphug: 

love&prayers
kaela&biggles*


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I just read that the fire warnings were up again in California. Stay safe everyone.....


----------

